# Normal?



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a few questions? When male dogs "drop" can they also go "into heat"? Axle has been acting very odd lately...these are a few things that he now does...

He will not come, you literally have to go onto the floor for him to come, and sometimes even then I will put out my hand and he will run away.

He drags his bed throughout the house, and flips it over and is just very rough with it.

He will stand up at the front door and claw the handle.

He is very mouthy and will not stop jumping on me and it actually hurts because he will jump on the back of my legs and come down which his claws dig down the back of my legs.

He seems very...skiddish? Like, he is ansty all the time, and I mean all the time!

This behavior is the point where I have to say "NO!" alot because his company is very annoying lately.

What's going on?


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Stanley at 7 months began humping everything. He would also pull his bedding into another room then throw it around as if shaking it to kill it. Almost as soon as he was castrated the humping stopped and he now very rarely pulls out his bedding. I certainly feel that as he matured he changed.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jesarie said:


> I have a few questions? When male dogs "drop" can they also go "into heat"? Axle has been acting very odd lately...these are a few things that he now does...
> 
> He will not come, you literally have to go onto the floor for him to come, and sometimes even then I will put out my hand and he will run away.
> 
> ...


coming into heat is only bitches, its the term used in animals for their fertile point of their menstrual cycle. 

are you planning on getting him neutered? 

i think he is just becoming a teenager and is pushing your buttons to see if he can change the rules in the house, just go back to basics with him. 

maybe he just wants some time to himself, i would try ignoring him in the house when he is being distant. just let him do his on thing. 

has anything changed in your home life?


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Nothing has changed at all. Things are the way they have always been. I am going to try and ignore him when he does this. I get frustrated but I know that it does not make things any better so I will try. I do plan on getting him neutered within the next couple pf months. Maybe that will help? And I keep the rules the same, but I think that maybe he sees myself and Dave get frustrated because it's like a game when he does not listen then runs around the house for us to chase him.

Mat, Axle does that too. He destroys his bed! Should I take it away? He was a little difficult as a puppy (he is 8 months now) then it got easier right away, within a months time, not he is just being naughty.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you tried going back to basic training sessions with treats, especially to reinforce the "come" command? And to stop him jumping on you. Sometimes as they get older we stop training them, thinking they don't need it anymore, but when they get to these wilful stages it would probably help. Also you could see if upping the amount of exercise helps. I found that increasing Dylan from 40 to 50 minutes (running off lead) made quite a difference to how settled he was during the day. I haven't found any behaviour changes at all following castration, but Dylan never had a humping or aggression problem. Good luck x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you. I am going to start his "training" again, I know he will do it with treats, and then he will see I am the leader again. I think he is frustrated or something? I'm not sure.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Jesarie said:


> Nothing has changed at all. Things are the way they have always been. I am going to try and ignore him when he does this. I get frustrated but I know that it does not make things any better so I will try. I do plan on getting him neutered within the next couple pf months. Maybe that will help? And I keep the rules the same, but I think that maybe he sees myself and Dave get frustrated because it's like a game when he does not listen then runs around the house for us to chase him.
> 
> Mat, Axle does that too. He destroys his bed! Should I take it away? He was a little difficult as a puppy (he is 8 months now) then it got easier right away, within a months time, not he is just being naughty.


When Stanley takes his bedding into another room I always take it off him and return it to his bed. I ignore him as I do it. If he goes to take it out of his bed again I say "LEAVE IT". If he does as he's told he gets lots of praise and sometimes a treat. I then leave him, if he does it again I repeat the process. Initially this had to be repeated lots. Now he knows that leaving his bedding in its place means praise, treats etc. Taking his bedding out means being in trouble! 
Keep up the training. I do as much training now as I did when he was a puppy. Even the simple stuff like telling him to sit as I walk past him. He does it every time but because I say "Good Boy" when he is happy because he knows he's done well. Saying no just doesn't work in my opinion but making them do something positive and praising does!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree. I am going to try that as well. Thank you.


----------

